# Brazil Campeonato 29-30 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Coritiba v Atletico MG

29/10/2008 21:30 GMT
  1.666 3.40 4.75 All Bets (20) 
Portuguesa v Ipatinga

29/10/2008 21:30 GMT
  1.615 3.50 5.00 All Bets (20) 
Internacional v Nautico

29/10/2008 22:30 GMT
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (13) 
Palmeiras v Goias

29/10/2008 22:30 GMT
  1.533 3.50 6.00 All Bets (13) 
Botafogo RJ v Sao Paulo

29/10/2008 23:50 GMT
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (13) 
Cruzeiro v Gremio

29/10/2008 23:50 GMT
  2.05 3.25 3.25 All Bets (13) 
Vitoria v Flamengo

29/10/2008 23:50 GMT
  2.40 3.25 2.65 All Bets (13) 
Figueirense v Fluminense

30/10/2008 22:30 GMT
  2.20 3.30 2.90 All Bets (13) 
Sport v Santos FC

30/10/2008 22:30 GMT
  1.909 3.30 3.60 All Bets (13) 
Vasco Da Gama v Atletico PR

30/10/2008 22:30 GMT
  1.727 3.40 4.333 All Bets (13)


----------

